# Grade A5 Wagyu



## Sarge

We got in our A5 Wagyu from Satsuma prefecture today. Good grief this stuff is amazing and honestly the tastiest beef I have ever eaten.


I'll try to upload the photos I have the Marbling is unreal. Also came with a nice certificate that has the Cow's Parentage and a Nose Print. It Honestly makes the American Wagyu we normally have look sad and pathetic. We have 25lbs of New York Strip
Don't know if this is Kosher here or not but here is a link to my Facebook where the images are 

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/463675_10151100617812583_909090996_o.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/704774_10151100722512583_1769790960_o.jpg


----------



## Chefdog

Dude, that looks awesome. Do you deliver?


----------



## rahimlee54

That does look good, I thought that it was against to the law for that to be sold outside of Japan? I had read that a few years back though.


----------



## DeepCSweede

rahimlee54 said:


> That does look good, I thought that it was against to the law for that to be sold outside of Japan? I had read that a few years back though.



I heard that the ban was lifted back in August - The ban was a product of concern over radiation and hoof n mouth disease and then on top of it you have to consider the worldwide demand to try true Kobe beef keeps the prices up and supply short.

That is a nice looking slab. What is that going to set a customer back about $200?


----------



## Sarge

Perhaps if we were to sell it as steaks the 25lbs with shipping cost us 1500 which was actually us talking the sellers down $20/lbs so we are still figuring out how we want to sell it and at what price. As it is a 4oz portion for like a sukiyaki we'll probably be selling at around 40 bucks. Our owner is amazing and isn't carrying it for the potentially expensive dishes but wants people here (Salt Lake City) to be able to experience this stuff so we'll have a number of dishes on our menu with it. Seared nigiri options, Korean BBQ options, the sukiyaki, and yakitori offerings. With the New York Strip it isn't a great cut for sashimi much, but we'll probably do some of the hot rock offerings so customers can sear to their liking.

I had some last night it is unreal how delicious it is.


----------



## Gravy Power

Sarge said:


> Perhaps if we were to sell it as steaks the 25lbs with shipping cost us 1500 which was actually us talking the sellers down $20/lbs so we are still figuring out how we want to sell it and at what price. As it is a 4oz portion for like a sukiyaki we'll probably be selling at around 40 bucks. Our owner is amazing and isn't carrying it for the potentially expensive dishes but wants people here (Salt Lake City) to be able to experience this stuff so we'll have a number of dishes on our menu with it. Seared nigiri options, Korean BBQ options, the sukiyaki, and yakitori offerings. With the New York Strip it isn't a great cut for sashimi much, but we'll probably do some of the hot rock offerings so customers can sear to their liking.
> 
> I had some last night it is unreal how delicious it is.



Where in Salt Lake?


----------



## Sarge

Naked Fish Japanese Bistro

67w 100s


----------



## jmforge

Wow! That "white beef" nickname is well deserved! Does that stuf really require much of anything in the way of seasoning?


----------



## franzb69

japanese would really just dip really thin slices in light soy sauce, sear it real quick and serve it blue / rare. 

i would just put salt and pepper and cook a big hunk to rare to medium rare


----------



## Sarge

Yeah just light salt and pepper and a quick sear, or for the sukiyaki, just enough sauce to glaze the thin slices. I'd say a 1/2 oz of sauce is all we use.


----------



## JeffS

Damn it Sarge. I love the naked fish, didn't know any of the SLC folks were there. I'll have to make a trip in soon.


----------



## Sarge

Sounds good man. We sold out of the wagyu but we have more coming this week


----------

